# New Table Top and Wood Rack



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello all. 

I have been busy. Last week I made a Rolling Wood Rack to get my wood up off the floor and try to keep it in one place but I still have more wood than the rack can hold. Also Sunday my neighbor came by while I was at work and dropped off 1 of the 2 Solid core doors he had laying in his shop. I still need to go and get the other one. It measures 8'3"X36"X1 11/16. I had it setting in my shop floor till today when I mounted it on top of the 2 Cabinets I had been using as a work bench. I had also put 3/4" fiber board on top of the Cabinets (before receiving the door) after finding all of the pieces that had been thrown away by a neighbor that was moving, I think with all of the pieces it measured to be a little over a 4X8 sheet of fiber board and I still have several large pieces. It looks like they had used it for shelving. There were also several other pieces that I figured to be almost a sheet of 1/2" and 3/4" Ply.

My wife calls me the scrounger because I find wood that others throw away and put it too use. So here are some pictures of the table top before I stained it tonite and tomorrow I will give it a clear coating or 2. I also trimmed the door out on 3 sides with Oak and Maple that I had removed from Pallets.

I also made a box to go behind my Miter saw to keep it from blowing dust every where when I use it but no Pictures. 

Now if work does not interfer too much I can get to building more of the things I need to. LOL


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

that is a great idea for holding all your wood. i wish i had the room for one. i also reuse anything i can get my hands on. if it is solid ,than it is reusable. i save thousands on reusing old wood. just by tearing down one old barn it gives me about 5 years worth of lumber. mostly cedar and t&g maple.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

The refrigerator is right where it should be- in the shop.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy very nice. There is no such thing a a scrap here unless it under a inch I save every peice. Never know when you are going to need it. I'm not worried about that you have to much wood that you can't put in your wood rack. Because the way you are shooting out your projects it shouldn't take long for all the wood to fit on that one rack.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all,

I picked up 7 more pallets this morning and going to try and get some more. There is some good Oak in alot of these that I brought home. One of them is 8 feet long.

I also just finished putting a Mixed Clear coat on my Bench top. I mixed about 3 parts Urethane with 1.5 parts Special Walnut Stain and brushed it on the table top. Keeping my fingers crossed and hope it turns out good. It will be tomorrow before I see the results since I am working nights. I may lightly sand and add another coat if this one works out. Right now it looks like I have a sheet of glass on top of it.

I will post new pictures when finished. I hope the finish holds up to some abuse. 

fibertech the frig does not work and if it cannot be cheaply fixed it may get used to store wood in.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Here are some Pics that I took this morning of my table top after 2 coats of Spar Urethane and Stain mix and I am debating on whether to go back and add a coat of just Urethane. Also a pic of my box that goes behind my Miter saw and the new Oak Pallets that I picked up yesterday. These were Solid Oak shipping Pallets. I ended up with 6 and one is 7' long. I hope to go back tomorrow and get some more. I had already picked up a few but most of the new ones will work on my next project.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Ya got some nice gloss going on there, Randy, and there does not seem to be much contamination in the finish,,, I think you said it was a work bench,,, if ya get much more gloss on it,,, you may create the problem of not wanting to do any work on it for fear of marring up the finish,,, hahahah

The wood on those pallets is thicker then what I see at my work place,,, the pallets that they have there are made so thin to cut cost,,, you would be hard pressed to find much usable wood in them,,, uncless you want to make a stack of pencils,,,

Keep up the nice work Randy


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Visteonguy said:


> Ya got some nice gloss going on there, Randy, and there does not seem to be much contamination in the finish,,, I think you said it was a work bench,,, if ya get much more gloss on it,,, you may create the problem of not wanting to do any work on it for fear of marring up the finish,,, hahahah
> 
> The wood on those pallets is thicker then what I see at my work place,,, the pallets that they have there are made so thin to cut cost,,, you would be hard pressed to find much usable wood in them,,, uncless you want to make a stack of pencils,,,
> 
> Keep up the nice work Randy


Thank you sir.

Terry I thought about the High Gloss and not wanting to mess it up. It looks too good to work on but as it goes if I want to get anything accomplised before the end of the year I must put it too work. I still may sand and add another coat tomorrow but not sure yet. We are suppose to get more rain so I may wait on the coat and break it in with a new project and recoat after I see how this one will hold up.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Woah.. wow randy thats a really nice table. Great job.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Mark said:


> Woah.. wow randy thats a really nice table. Great job.



Thanks Mark. It does not look so well right now after breaking down all of those Pallets I had stack out there. I hated messing it up but what is a work bench for and I put it through it paces the last 2 days and wow it is nice to have such a large work area and the height is just right.

I got lucky in finding those Pallets and I actually believe they were Shipping Pallets eveyone of them was usable Oak.


----------

